

The ones who walk towards Acre - metarev
http://www.gwern.net/fiction/The%20Ones%20Who%20Walk%20Towards%20Acre

======
gvickers
How is this relevant to HN?

~~~
girvo
Assassination markets (and prediction markets in general) are fairly
intimately tied to cryptocurrencies; writings on them included them as thought
experiments back in the 90's.

~~~
gwern
It's actually particularly relevant because someone seem to be making a
serious effort at one using, naturally, Bitcoin: Sanjuro's "Assassination
Market" (see [http://www.gwern.net/Silk%20Road#future-
developments](http://www.gwern.net/Silk%20Road#future-developments) for
details).

It's hard to tell if AM's a scam or not by the nature of assassination
markets, which turns out to be an interesting observation, IMO - it never
occurred to me, reading the original speculations, that assassination markets
would be so much harder to bootstrap than drug markets like Silk Road.

~~~
mike_esspe
Jim Bell gave a straightforward way to bootstrap - start with ordinary
prediction market and gain trust.

And that is probably why we won't get them, practically nobody will risk their
profit from legal service by turning them into assasination market.

